# Best Team not in the tournment



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Who Is the best team not in the tournment?

I think it is Oklahoma State, they are very inconnistant but they have Mario Boggan and James On Curry, I think that 1-2 combo is better than a lot of 1-2 combos that made the tourny, they also got a lot of other solid players like Bryon Eaton.

Others who are good:
Air Force
Syarcuse
Florida State


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Who Is the best team not in the tournment?
> 
> I think it is Oklahoma State, they are very inconnistant but they have Mario Boggan and James On Curry, I think that 1-2 combo is better than a lot of 1-2 combos that made the tourny, they also got a lot of other solid players like Bryon Eaton.
> 
> ...


I dont know but how about the UW Huskies not even getting an NIT call.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

If they are the best team out of tourney, why can they not win a true road game? 

teams better than OKie state not in the tourney in no order
KSU
Drexel-which won 14 road games
Syracuse
are 3 examples.

The three may not ahve teh talent, but as a team, they are better than Okie state


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Air Force gets my vote. I have yet to see them take a game off


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll throw a shout out to Mississippi St. 10 of their 13 losses were by single digits, and they knocked off Kentucky in the SEC tourney. A very young team that has some potential for next year.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My top 5...

1.Kansas State
2.Drexel
3.Florida State
4.Syracuse
5.Oklahoma State


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

kamego said:


> Air Force gets my vote. I have yet to see them take a game off


haha.... guess you were asleep the last few weeks cause theyve lost 4 straight

I was still pretty surprised they werent in


Syracuse was the most shocking though


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would love to see OSU in the tournament so I can see Mario Boggan and Jameson Curry upset someone in game one, then lose by 20 to close out the weekend.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, they aren't the best team that isn't in the tournament...but they're definitely the best to not make the NIT...

Akron was one of the best teams we played this year, and they one of the most loaded mid-major teams out there if they're rolling. Romeo Travis (MAC Player of the Year) and Jeremiah Wood (better than Romeo) are two very talented post players, and if you complement them with the long range bombers of Cedrick Middleton (MAC 6th Man of the Year), Nick Dials, and Dru Joyce...You got a freaking beast.

Their only issue this year has been the inability to impose their will on teams. Sometimes they play down to the opposing team and let the other team choose the style of play. It cost them the game last night. Either way, they finished the season with only seven losses by a combined 21 points. 

Guess they weren't good enough for the NIT though... 

*****s.

Hopefully Rick Chryst (Commissioner) grows a pair and lashes out at the NIT...but he probably won't.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree, I think Akron could have done some serious damage on the first weekend. They are leaps and bounds better than Miami. Akron was one team I was looking forward to watching this week.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll say Clemson even though they've sucked lately they do have some talent just kind of undersized


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't believe Akron didn't make the tourney. They are a fairly young team though and next year I think they'll be a tourney team for sure. I watched a couple of their games and was very impressed. The guys who were Lebron's high school teammates were damn good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rainman said:


> I dont know but how about the UW Huskies not even getting an NIT call.


Thats what happens when you win one road game and its against ASU and you schedule a horrible OOC schedule. I don't feel sorry for UW at all.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

AUNDRE said:


> haha.... guess you were asleep the last few weeks cause theyve lost 4 straight
> 
> I was still pretty surprised they werent in
> 
> ...


I said I have yet to see them take a game off. That doesn't mean I haven't seen them get beat. You can bring effort and still get beat, but they have yet to give a game away that I have seen.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I can't believe Akron didn't make the tourney. They are a fairly young team though and next year I think they'll be a tourney team for sure. I watched a couple of their games and was very impressed. The guys who were Lebron's high school teammates were damn good.


Well, I'm not so sure about that. Their coach is pretty good, but Akron is losing both of the LeBron teammates in POY Romeo Travis and Dru Joyce. Both are going to be sorely missed. Travis was clearly one of the best overall talents in the MAC, and Joyce had the knack for making HUGE plays at the right time. If there was a statistic for "dagger" three pointers, Joyce would certainly be a leader.

Besides, the MAC is most likely a one bid league again next season, I'm hoping I'll be the one dancing next year, not the Zips...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Clay said:


> Well, I'm not so sure about that. Their coach is pretty good, but Akron is losing both of the LeBron teammates in POY Romeo Travis and Dru Joyce. Both are going to be sorely missed. Travis was clearly one of the best overall talents in the MAC, and Joyce had the knack for making HUGE plays at the right time. If there was a statistic for "dagger" three pointers, Joyce would certainly be a leader.
> 
> Besides, the MAC is most likely a one bid league again next season, I'm hoping I'll be the one dancing next year, not the Zips...


Akron shoudl've been in the NIT, especially the way they lost to Miami. Gotta feel bad for those guys. A clock error not only cost them an NCAA berth, but a postseason in general.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Akron shoudl've been in the NIT, especially the way they lost to Miami. Gotta feel bad for those guys. A clock error not only cost them an NCAA berth, but a postseason in general.


Yea they should've made it....they got a real strong team coming out of the MAC. I (and TucsonClip) played against Dials in high school, so I was hoping to see him get in the big dance since we were in the same league.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Thats what happens when you win one road game and its against ASU and you schedule a horrible OOC schedule. I don't feel sorry for UW at all.


I agree with you on the ooc schedule but they won 3 of the last 4, beat;UCLA, USC, Oregon, Stanford and LSU, remember we are talking the NIT.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Florida State, Thornton alone can get past round one.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Onions said:


> Florida State, Thornton alone can get past round one.


Thats assuming he gives a good effort and cares about the NIT. Every year half of the big name schools are bounced in the first round by teams who are pumped to be in the NIT.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Akron shoudl've been in the NIT, especially the way they lost to Miami. Gotta feel bad for those guys. A clock error not only cost them an NCAA berth, but a postseason in general.


I don't understand the whole clock error thing... the shot was off with 1.2 seconds left on the clock, and the clock was delayed starting but by less then that, so I don't understand the sour grapes from Akron. Maybe I missed something


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't understand the whole clock error thing... the shot was off with 1.2 seconds left on the clock, and the clock was delayed starting but by less then that, so I don't understand the sour grapes from Akron. Maybe I missed something


Watching the reply on youtube, here is what I picked up. The inital guy touched the free throw rebound and managed to dribble it out of the key down to the sideline 3 point line, it is at that point the clock started. I would say 2.5 seconds should have ran off.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't understand the whole clock error thing... the shot was off with 1.2 seconds left on the clock, and the clock was delayed starting but by less then that, so I don't understand the sour grapes from Akron. Maybe I missed something


Well that's the rub ain't it. If it was more than 1.2 Akron got screwed. If it was less than it wouldn't have mattered anyways. What I don't get is why they added time to the clock after Miami made the shot. If the clock started late and the ball dropped through the net at 0.0, why add 0.6. To make it seem sorta fair? Terrible job by the refs. In those cases, I'm in favor of re-playing the 6.6 seconds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Well that's the rub ain't it. If it was more than 1.2 Akron got screwed. If it was less than it wouldn't have mattered anyways. What I don't get is why they added time to the clock after Miami made the shot. If the clock started late and the ball dropped through the net at 0.0, why add 0.6. To make it seem sorta fair? Terrible job by the refs. In those cases, I'm in favor of re-playing the 6.6 seconds.


I thought it was less or close to it.... you always have to expect .5 second timer delay anyway. So I really give it 1.7 seconds, and I don't think it was more then that. That 2.5 second posted above seeme inaccurate.

I found two things interesting:
1) - why they added on time as you mentioned/
2) In the Lousiville-West Virginia, Duke-Clemson no attempt was made to fix the time delay errors... why were they trying to do it this time.

The inherent problem is that the Miami (Ohio) players played knowing where the clock was at once it started. More crap would have hit the fan if someone had said that the clock was delayed by 1.5 seconds, because Miami would have said they would have shot earlier... which is a very valid argument.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I thought it was less or close to it.... you always have to expect .5 second timer delay anyway. So I really give it 1.7 seconds, and I don't think it was more then that. That 2.5 second posted above seeme inaccurate.
> 
> I found two things interesting:
> 1) - why they added on time as you mentioned/
> ...


Watch the highlight on youtube with a stopwatch. I clocked it at 2.35 seconds. As he tips it just in front of the net and the clock starts when he is about at the 3 point line. When the ref's review it they are supposed to be exact as in the rules it says there should not be a delay. The final shot is a injustice to basketball.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

kamego said:


> Watch the highlight on youtube with a stopwatch. I clocked it at 2.35 seconds. As he tips it just in front of the net and the clock starts when he is about at the 3 point line. When the ref's review it they are supposed to be exact as in the rules it says there should not be a delay. The final shot is a injustice to basketball.


And it sucks for the MAC...Akron was looking at a higher seed than Miami, and is talented enought to make it to the the second or possibly farther (anyone remember Antonio Gates and Kent State?). Then they don't even get NIT...

Unrelated sidenote: Armon Gates plays for Kent now, and that dude can shoot. Pretty young kid too. Tore us up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kamego said:


> Watch the highlight on youtube with a stopwatch. I clocked it at 2.35 seconds. As he tips it just in front of the net and the clock starts when he is about at the 3 point line. When the ref's review it they are supposed to be exact as in the rules it says there should not be a delay. The final shot is a injustice to basketball.


And Miami would have shot quicker if they knew the clock started earlier. Taking away there shot would have been a further injustice to basketball, because they shot at the time they did based on the information they had. 

Either way someone was getting screwed if they fixed the clock - you can't take Miami's right to get a tying shot off either, and one can only expect them to work based on the time that is shown on the scoreboard.

If there was in fact a 2.35 second delay the only fair decision was to give Miami possession at the end-line with 6.6 seconds and play it again... and they might have still won.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Sdsu


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> And Miami would have shot quicker if they knew the clock started earlier. Taking away there shot would have been a further injustice to basketball, because they shot at the time they did based on the information they had.
> 
> Either way someone was getting screwed if they fixed the clock - you can't take Miami's right to get a tying shot off either, and one can only expect them to work based on the time that is shown on the scoreboard.
> 
> If there was in fact a 2.35 second delay the only fair decision was to give Miami possession at the end-line with 6.6 seconds and play it again... and they might have still won.


The rule book does not account for what a team would have done if the clock would have been correct. When I ref, if I was making that call I would have probally said the shot was good but he had a toe on the line. Did he? Nope but it would have sent the game to overtime so atleast the game would have been decided by playing basketball. Ref's should never be responsible for the outcome of the game. The Ref's beat Akron here


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Best team not in the tournament is Marist.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UMass


----------

